# Eager beaver 16" Electric Chainsaw question?



## Jim (Nov 19, 2011)

What are the chances one of you have one of these older yellow eager beaver 16 inch electric chainsaws? I cant seem to figure out where the oil for the chain comes out? There is no hole anywhere, and I press and press the button over and over again and no oil comes out. The oil is full........ Do I need to completely take this thing apart? I know if I do I will have to throw it in the trash. YOu should of seen what happened when I took the chain saw cover off. Everything fell out, chain, bar, cover. #-o


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 19, 2011)

Does this help???

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-model/Real-craft-Parts/Chainsaw-Parts/Model-EAGERBEAVER37/0864/1503220


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 19, 2011)

Chainsaws include an oil reservoir connected to a small hole in the bar. The oil flows through this hole.

Read more: What Is Bar Oil for Chainsaws? | eHow.co.uk https://www.ehow.co.uk/info_8526962_bar-oil-chainsaws.html#ixzz1eCBntwq1


----------



## Jim (Nov 19, 2011)

DocWatson said:


> Chainsaws include an oil reservoir connected to a small hole in the bar. The oil flows through this hole.
> 
> Read more: What Is Bar Oil for Chainsaws? | eHow.co.uk https://www.ehow.co.uk/info_8526962_bar-oil-chainsaws.html#ixzz1eCBntwq1



The bar fell off, I see no hole from the saw to the bar or where there would be a hole for oil to drip onto the bar :-k ............


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 19, 2011)

THE BAR FELL OFF? 

This is the bar:






It is what the chain goes around. if your bar fell off you no longer need to worry about oil :mrgreen: 





BTW - You said "Eager Beaver" :LOL22: :lol:


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 20, 2011)

Jim said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > Chainsaws include an oil reservoir connected to a small hole in the bar. The oil flows through this hole.
> ...


The problem may be the oil tank vent. It is pressed into the case of the saw and looks like a bronze pourous disk.

I haven't fooled with a saw in many years, so this may not apply, but check the saw case, behind the bar for this vent. The outlet for the chain oil should be here too. Could be the hole in the bar is plugged or the bar may be on upside down. But I'm just guessin' at this point. #-o

Re-reading your first post, I'm wondering how often you use the saw and if you give it a through cleaning after each use ?? Sitting for a long time without a clean up turns oil soaked wood fibers into hard chunks. Without a good cleaning the oil port can get plugged up pretty quick and stop flowing oil to where it's suppose to go. I'd take everything off and clean it up real well. Make sure to clean the bar's groove as well.

If all this is more than your comfort level with the thing, see if a local shop can get it working right. But talk price with them before going ahead. Often it's more economical to buy a new saw than fix an old one given the cost of labor today. Even the cost of sharpening an old chain will rival the cost of simply replacing the chain with a new, sharp one.


----------



## bulldog (Nov 20, 2011)

What you should do here Jim is take that electric chainsaw and tie one end of a rope to it and then tie the other end of the rope to the bumper of your car. Then drive to your local Stihl store and buy a MS192t and you will never need another saw for smaller trimming around your house for the rest of your life. If you can find a Huqvarna 334t, that would suffice as well. If you need a larger saw then that, get a MS290 or if you want to spend the $$ get a MS260PRO. Electric chainsaws have their advantages I guess (not really) but you look like a wuss when you use them. :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 20, 2011)

bulldog said:


> What you should do here Jim is take that electric chainsaw and tie one end of a rope to it and then tie the other end of the rope to the bumper of your car. Then drive to your local Stihl store and buy a MS192t and you will never need another saw for smaller trimming around your house for the rest of your life. If you can find a Huqvarna 334t, that would suffice as well. If you need a larger saw then that, get a MS290 or if you want to spend the $$ get a MS260PRO. Electric chainsaws have their advantages I guess (not really) but you look like a wuss when you use them. :LOL2:



X2


----------



## nomowork (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a Worxs electric chain saw. When taking off the large hand tightened nut, the cover comes off which in turn allows the bar and chain to be removed. After each use, I have to remove the cover and clean out all the wood shavings that plug up the hole which spits oil onto the chain. If properly cleaned, when running the saw it should be spitting oil off of the chain at the tip.

Good luck and wear eyeball protection!


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 21, 2011)

bulldog said:


> Electric chainsaws have their advantages I guess (not really)



No, they really do. They are excellent for indoor use. Everyone should keep one accessible by the fireplace for cutting kindling. :lol:


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2011)

Jerks! :LOL2: 

A Stihl MS 290 is on the way soon: https://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/MS290.html

But Bassboy1 is 100 percent correct, I use it indoors in the garage. I also use it to cut the little limbs off the main tree. This thing is a beast, I kid you not. I don't know how the new ones are, but this dinosaur can cut. 

The electric one is also nice to cut chunks of wood for my smoker. :lol:


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2011)

nomowork said:


> I have a Worxs electric chain saw. When taking off the large hand tightened nut, the cover comes off which in turn allows the bar and chain to be removed. After each use, I have to remove the cover and clean out all the wood shavings that plug up the hole which spits oil onto the chain. If properly cleaned, when running the saw it should be spitting oil off of the chain at the tip.
> 
> Good luck and wear eyeball protection!



Where is the hole for the oil in your chainsaw?

I am going to take a super clear picture of the chainsaw with the bar off so maybe someone can point it out to me.


----------



## nomowork (Nov 21, 2011)

Jim said:


> Where is the hole for the oil in your chainsaw?
> 
> I am going to take a super clear picture of the chainsaw with the bar off so maybe someone can point it out to me.



I believe there is a felt/fabric type thing that allows oil to drip onto the chain. I'll see if I can get a picture of it as the saw is at my son's house.

The saw isn't a beast, but it was enough to cut down seven large trees in my son's yard. The weak point was the chain. Even after sharpening, a new chain was required. I'm working on the third chain.


----------



## BOB350RX (Nov 21, 2011)

HEY JIM PUT YOUR HIGH HEELS ON IN THE PIC....LOL JUST KIDDING :shock:


----------



## nomowork (Nov 21, 2011)

Rectangular slot drips oil onto chain when it is running.


----------



## synthia (Dec 18, 2018)

I need to buy a chainsaw sharpener which is easy to use and should be more consistent. I read a post https://topreviewedten.com/best-electric-chainsaw-sharpener/ where I found two types of chainsaw sharpener oregon 511 and timber tuff cs bwm. Please suggest the best one out of these.


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 18, 2018)

you use the saw indoors? LOL! nobody goes to Jim's house alone. i had a stihl 025 that would clog up ALL the time. i ended up dissassembling the whole thing and found chunks of saw bust in the oil tank. i later found out my buddy that borrowed it dropped the cap while refilling it........


----------



## jethro (Dec 18, 2018)

I just got a Milwaukee M18 Fuel electric chainsaw for clearing the snowmobile trails and camping in the Maine North Woods on Timberwoods property. Firing up a chainsaw there is like an air raid siren. You could be 100 miles from nowhere and all of a sudden you'll have the Timberwoods Representative up your you-know-what.

Anyway, the Milwaukee is great. I also have a Stihl 291 for real trail work days. Great saws.


----------



## ppine (Dec 18, 2018)

There is only one question about electric chainsaws. 
"why were they invented?"
I hate em. 
Compared to using a good quality German or Swedish gas saw, an electric chainsaw is terrible.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 18, 2018)

Synthia, I have the electric chain sharpener from Harbor Freight. OK for casual use and cheap, and when I say cheap I mean cheap. 

When I got rid of the wood lathe I gave the Stihl to my son. I still have a craftsman electric. It is good for around the house stuff.

You guys know this is a very old thread, right.


----------

